# goldfish and cats!!!!!



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i bought a new goldfish to replace the one that mysteriously died. i have him in a fish bowl right now on the counter. i also bought a betta and have him a bowl also on the counter next to my goldfish. anyway my stupid cats are drinking the goldfish's water. already in a week it is down to half full. i don't know why they are doing this as i give them fresh water twice a day and it is never empty.....they don't drink the betta water just the goldfish water. i am not sure how to keep them out of there....any suggestions?????

--Angel


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

um, a LID maybe? even like, a surface, a newspaper, a tupperware bowl lid placed over it, anything! Cats' saliva is certainly not clean and will contain its own germs, you don't want it where your fish breathes! Apart from the fact the cats could get a parasite that wouldn't annoy fish but be harmful to them and you could get into huge trouble! Cover both bowls ASAP!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Relax. There are mammal/fish parasites, but they aren't a common threat. The cats are doing you a favor by doing half your water change for you. though I would tend to cover it just in case a cat discovers it likes the taste of goldfish. 

Some cats like aerated water and some don't like the taste of chlorine or they may each want "their own" water supply. You could try a cat fountain and/or dechlor. 

By the way, if the cats stop drinking from your bowl, you REALLy need a water change.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually am at my friend's house right now and this is the first time I've seen a cat fountain. She also had problems with her cats drinking from her goldfish tank. I thought it was a little silly at first but she claims that it works and her cats leave the tank alone now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We used to have a tank in front of the stairs with a HOB filter. My first cat would lean through the banisters and drink from the filter on the back of the tank. If she sniffed it and walked away thirsty, time of for a big water change and filter cleaning. I didn't seem to do her or the fish any harm.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think the cat is just trying to get the water level down so it will be easier to catch the goldfish for supper.....lol..


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

a piece of netting or nylon stocking with a rubber band to secure it would do the trick.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanx for all the tips. i got some fiberglass screen or whatever the cloth kind is made of not the metal kind and cut out a couple of big pieces and rubber banded them to the fish bowls. i cut a little slit to slip food inside....and only have to take them off and on when cleaning i guess. 

i didn't get to this till sunday though and had nitemares all weekend long about my fish running out of water in his bowl.....rough weekend...

--Angel


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

good solution!


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

I've lost goldfish to my cats, so the cover is a good idea.


----------

